# ISFP 3w2 or 3w4



## Ryosuke93 (Feb 29, 2012)

Just wanted to record that this is the day I realize my crush is a type 3. I use to think he was a 9 who had integrated to 3...then I thought (till now) that he was a 2 with a strong 3 wing...but now, I just think he is at core, a 3!

He is a celebrity though. Lol. But I feel like my bias gives me information about the man I will be attracted to IRL, so I analyze him a lot. He recently said in an interview that he wants to do something about his negative personality. He actually comes across so cheerful and positive most of the time, but he must be holding back feelings. I wonder if he feels he is negative due to the 4 wing? Maybe he is a mix of 2 and 4 wing, cuz it is so hard for me to say he is solely a 3w2 or 3w4...He is very ambitious, constantly setting goals, having dreams, and working. But he also is kind, generous, and aware of his feelings and strives for authenticity. He also is quite sociable and wants to be seductive and admired.Though he acts really confident and sexy when he needs to be, he says he gets insecure and knows when he is faking a smile. And he is quite candid about his self-observations and doesn't seem to hold back in interviews. He has self-deprecating humor. Either he is a 3w2 (whose 2 wing integrated to 4) or a 3w4 (whose 4 wing has been influenced by 2). Hmmm, maybe being Fi-dom is enough to give him 4-ish traits, but he is probably 3w2. He is just too cheerful to be a 3w4, I think. Yet, I feel like he is so candid and honest and self-revealing to be a 3w2...well, actually...I need to research this more. Cuz shockingly, my younger sister is a 3w2 and as she got older, I feel like she is more honest and like she understands 4-ish values more...

But I wonder if she would ever be as honest as he gets in interviews. He openly admits almost everything about his life when asked like his true feelings about his work, his jealousy, his insecurities. I wonder if this is an Fi-dom thing or really a 4-ish trait. 

Oh man, maybe he is a 4w3. Sigh, I'm so confused even though this is really just an analysis I am doing for fun. haha

Well, I also just went through Michael Jackson's (a isfp 4w3?) quotes and he says things my idol would say. haha. Well, I think 4w3 is getting more and more likely now after reading that stuff. Boy, am I narcissistic. I have a crush on an ISFP 4w3 this whole time, while I recently discovered I am an ISFP 4w5?! Would a relationship like that be healthy? haha. In a sense, when I read his interviews, I feel less alone because I relate to him and maybe that is where my affection for him comes from.

But his 3 wing or if he is a type 3 at core, really makes him different in several ways than me, making him more ambitious, more confident, more optimistic about challenges. But he cares a lot about authenticity and not lying to others even though he knows he has a superstar image in concerts. He says that he feels like he is not lying, but not necessarily sharing the whole truth when he is on stage and he worries about his fan's impressions of him and wants them to feel like he is just a regular guy with lots of uncool traits. haha. And that's really admirable to me and makes me want to support him for the up and downs. 

Whoo, I wrote a lot. I hope no-one reads this. lol.


----------



## Ryosuke93 (Feb 29, 2012)

edit: so after spending time researching, I realize I am the 4w3.I will need more time to figure him out. lol


----------

